# Consolidated Fruit Jar Company New York top



## chrisxstk (Jul 17, 2010)

I found this in the foundation of an old home in western massachusetts along with some pipes, horseshoes, etc. Does anyone have any information on this? Im new to collecting. Thanks!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26673251@N02/4803057680/


----------



## chrisxstk (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26673251@N02/sets/72157624399135493/

 thats all the other stuff I found.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. The CFJCO item is the Milk Glass liner to a screw on zinc lid that would fit a glass fruit jar with the CFJCO monogram embossed with MASON'S PATENT NOV. 30TH 1858 on the side. It's value is virtually nil due to it's commonness.

 The other items, especially the iron items, are also interesting. The wheel shaped piece is pretty ornate and probably a gear of some sort, similar to those used on butter churns. The nickle plated pieces are probaly faucet or gas lamp parts. The amber whiskey bottle is not very old, probaly from 1930 - 1950. The small, clear glass jar is probably a jelly or jam jar. A search of the patent dates would make sure.

 As for the other parts i can't tell much from the pix. I really enjoy coming across such items, it's like a treasure hunt. Good luck with your hunts, go back to that location and scrounge more if possible. Never know what you're liable to find. Keep us informed.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 17, 2010)

Dont mean to steal the post but i have one of these lids with backwards Ns, anybody know if that adds any value?


----------



## chrisxstk (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks for your reply. I will be going back soon. This find really sparked my interest in hunting for bottles etc. so i will definatly be back with more pics.


----------

